# Another APBT UKC Bloodline Help



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi guys, new member here. I just recently purchased a 6 month old APBT pup name Bo and I was just wondering if anybody can help me find his bloodline. 

The Sire is "Bighouse's Tyson Lara" and the Dam is Gracy Lara. Has anyone heard of them before. Thanks, any help would be highly appreciated. When I get home from work I'll post their UKC #s.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

only bighouse i could find was a bully kennel http://www.bighousebullies.com/
cant tell you if they are good or bad since im not a fan of bullies


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

If that is the kennel you're talking about, then your dog is anything but an APBT, but that's beside the point.
Could you post a pic of your pup?
I googled the Sire, but no luck


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a pic.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Also here are the UKC #s of the parents if that helps. 

Sire: Bighouse's Tyson Lara P605-292

Dam: Gracey Lara P591-398


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Whether he's APTB or AM Bully I still love him and think he's a great dog. I just wanted to know for the sake of knowing.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I would feed that dog. And theirs not many I would feed whenit comes to pit and pit types.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

william williamson said:


> I would feed that dog. And theirs not many I would feed whenit comes to pit and pit types.


Why would I not feed him? I don't get what you're saying. If you look at my picture thread you can see he's well fed.

Edit* I get it now! Sorry for the misunderstanding. Thanks!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i dont know anything about bloodlines really. but i know hes a good lookin boy. looks like my Odin lol.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i dont know anything about bloodlines really. but i know hes a good lookin boy. looks like my Odin lol.


Yeah I don't know much either. Thanks, your Odin's quite a good lookin boy himself.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

So, apparently, I fail at multiquote, but anyway, I think what William is trying to say is "That's a nice dog, and he would be welcome at my house".....not so much that you aren't feeding him. 

He's a cute pup!


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

=CC= said:


> So, apparently, I fail at multiquote, but anyway, I think what William is trying to say is "That's a nice dog, and he would be welcome at my house".....not so much that you aren't feeding him.
> 
> He's a cute pup!


LOL! I get it now. Sorry my mistake.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Yeah I don't know much either. Thanks, your Odin's quite a good lookin boy himself.


Why thank u  not to bad for a shelter pup if I do say so myself. Lol


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

So i ended up registering Bo with the UKC just so I can find out his pedigree. I guess it's worth the $25.00 to really know for sure. So hopefully in 10 days I'll find out. If he is a Bully for sure then I'll do another registration with the ABKC. Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## PBLN (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice! Good looking pup regardless


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [254767] :: BIGHOUSE REINHOLD'S LUDA XL

Is it a line of RE dogs from this dog ?? generally lines are named after dogs so~

for me sometimes its easier to find pedigrees if I have the last name of the owner...


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [254767] :: BIGHOUSE REINHOLD'S LUDA XL
> 
> Is it a line of RE dogs from this dog ?? generally lines are named after dogs so~
> 
> for me sometimes its easier to find pedigrees if I have the last name of the owner...


The owner's last name is Zander.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok just got my 4 generation ped from UKC, and he's definitely Bully which was what I expected. He's Gottiline, Razors Edge. Mostly Gotti from what I can read. Some of the well known Bullies in his ped are Gottiline Back Yard Boogie, Bullymade's Molly, Bigley's Korupt Young Gotty, Monster Jojola and Razors Edge Rayna. And it turns out my BO's 'PR'. Not bad I guess for a dog I got on Craigslist from an irresponsible owner.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Ok just got my 4 generation ped from UKC, and he's definitely Bully which was what I expected. He's Gottiline, Razors Edge. Mostly Gotti from what I can read. Some of the well known Bullies in his ped are Gottiline Back Yard Boogie, Bullymade's Molly, Bigley's Korupt Young Gotty, Monster Jojola and Razors Edge Rayna. And it turns out my BO's 'PR'. Not bad I guess for a dog I got on Craigslist from an irresponsible owner.


My respects to you Jay...I wish there were more owners of these dogs like you.
Knowing what the dog is, and is not. (And wanting to know...You can only teach the willing.)
The Blue dogs pretty much went the show road after the Oklahoma convention in 1936.
Problem the blues face is they are over bred and bred for color. BYB's thrive on blues.
There may be some performers, but they are the exception, and not the rule. 
Oh, and the rumor mill for the UKC is that it is privately called the United Kennel of Curs.
They view dog aggression as a fault in some circles.
I would say he is more Am Staff than Bully, though. I have seen a crazy Bully mag known as Atomic Dog.
The "bullies" in there look like they were dipped in radiation and forsaken by their mothers.
Yet the fools who make the mag add "pitbull" to these dogs...(I viewed it a few years ago, and never looked again...they may have changed it by now, lol)
Even though they are 30 sec curs. Couldn't even hop out the [], lol.
And by that I mean, they were never bred for the true purpose of the APBT,
which was bred by what it could do, and not how it looks. 
The health issues alone would have weeded these dogs out.
If you read the traditional conformation standards of the APBT, these bullies fail every time.
The conformation was set by the qualities of proven dogs, for structure. 
And by their ability to win.

He looks like a well rounded dog. 
Not a bad deal I would say, being from Craigslist.
Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for your input Goemon.

I've googled most the of the dogs in Bo's ped and his dad's side are mostly fat bullies, but his mom side are the more muscular athletic looking. Here's another pic of BO.









He doesn't look fat at all. He's gonna be 7 months in a couple weeks.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Thanks for your input Goemon.
> 
> I've googled most the of the dogs in Bo's ped and his dad's side are mostly fat bullies, but his mom side are the more muscular athletic looking. Here's another pic of BO.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

Looks like Bo's mother didn't forsake him.


----------

